# Baby Betta



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

I know this sounds crazy but....I have a male betta in a tank by itself and the other day I noticed that there is a baby betta swimming in his tank. I'm stumped...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I doubt it's a baby betta. Could you post a pic?


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

The Betta that was in the tank is a white HM. This is the fish that "appeared".


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

I did try to mate him with a red female betta, but they fought so I took him out, and put him in another tank. Can male betta's store eggs and then fertilize them?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

No you may have scooped a egg out with the male and not noticed it. The little guy has survived through all sorts of stuff like finding food avoiding dad (who will eat him now) water changes etc. Take him out asap he needs more water changes with longer aclimation time but has been probably eating dads crumpled food.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Dang nature you good.

This little one a miracle fish. Get him his own tank


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank You! I did take the baby out, I fed him some fry food, but he/she like the pellets (I crush them a little).


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow! Congrats on the miracle baby. Nature can be so surprising!


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm happy!!! :-D


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

That is so amazingly cool!


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

That reminds me of assasins and how they stay in the shadows and come out
When its clear.


CONGRATS ON MIRACLE BABY


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

How did u not notice this fish
If your just feeding him/her pellet that fish should be around 2 month+


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

The tank is sideways so I just see the side of the tank, the Betta usually hangs out on that side, I was just feeding him and I noticed something else in the tank. I was really surprised.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

How big is your tank????


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it's about 3 gallons, it's shaped like a 10 but only smaller, plus I have lots of plants and plant like things in there.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow
Im Impress 
How he/she maded this far


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

That's the coolest thing ever! What are you gonna name him/her? Miracle would be cute! Haha thats so cool!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I'll be darned. lol That is pretty cool. I'm sorry I doubted you. I didn't know you tried to breed your fish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

This reminds me of that show "I didn't know I was pregnant" :lol:


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

"I didn't know I was raising betta fish fry"

He is tooooo cute. I can't believe the little fella survived, and in a 3 gallon too!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

What did u use for a lid???


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

Me,a shallow milk cap


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

No
Snowtail
Plus what was kind of heater did u use???


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

A 2.5 gallon betta heater I believe it was a Tetra Betta type 
SharkBait is happy now after I moved his tank and installed the heater


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Curly's questions were for snowtail, BettaAngel.


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

I realized that after i posted my reply 
But I think the heater question was for me though


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Um... OK. I wonder why, though.


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

I had a thread about my betta acting strange and she responded for me rto get as hea
ter


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Miracle baby...wow nature is wonderful.


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a heater that you would put in a 10 gallon tank, it's set to 79 degrees and the lid is a divider that was used to separate my ten gallon tank .


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

This is really neat! Is his/her name miracle?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Snowtail
From the info u give us so far is puzzling me
1)for the first two week of the fry live the are very slow(the male can eat him/her,plus the male will try to fry up to 1/2 in long)
2)within the first four week of the fry life they develop there labyrinth system(any cold air will put the fry into shock n die)
3) did a 100% water change when u move the male into his tank(surprise that the fry didn't die)
4) 2x week water change(didn't suck him/her up)
5) only food that can't fit the fry mouth was infusion(starvation) if he/she didn't he/she have to grow very very slow


He/she escape death when death was at the door knocking
6)how did u not spot it when u did a water change or clean out the tank at the end of the month


----------

